# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "Could Hulk Have Torn Apart Wolverine's Adamantium Skeleton?" & More Questions Answered

## CBR News

CSBG always answers reader-submitted questions, including whether the Hulk could have torn Wolverine's adamantium skeleton apart.


_Full article here._

----------

